# New! Shea Moisture Curl Defining Gel Souffle



## ambs_0587 (Aug 23, 2011)

available August 28th in Target stores.

made with Agave Nectar and Flax seed oil, sugar cane extract and pectin.

Whose trying???


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 23, 2011)

I hate you for bringing this to my attention b/c I now want to try it and I already have too many styling products as it is.


----------



## ambs_0587 (Aug 23, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I hate you for bringing this to my attention b/c I now want to try it and I already have too many styling products as it is.



your welcome


----------



## natura87 (Aug 23, 2011)

ENABLER!!!!
*runs out of thread*


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 23, 2011)

ambs_0587 said:


> your welcome


 
Do you have a description of it by any chance? You know how these companies have a whole ad trying to entice customers to try it lol


----------



## ambs_0587 (Aug 23, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Do you have a description of it by any chance? You know how these companies have a whole ad trying to entice customers to try it lol



I can't find anything on it except what was posted on their FB page. Maybe the LHCFBI can dig up some more info on it.... 

*"Spread  the CURL GEL news! Our new Curl Defining Gel Soufflé with Agave Nectar  & Flax Seed Oil launches in Target on August 28! A curl gel like no  other out there -- it defines curls with agave nectar, sugar cane  extract and pectin, not plasticized chemicals such as PVC and polymers  that can buildup up in hair, as well as cause dryness and damage! And,  it's all-natural!"*


----------



## Eisani (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds good. Folks who shy away from protein may want to err on the side of caution with that pectin.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds good to me.  I hope it shows up at Walgreens though...


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2011)

ambs_0587 said:


> I can't find anything on it except what was posted on their FB page. Maybe the LHCFBI can dig up some more info on it....
> 
> *not plasticized chemicals such as PVC and polymers that can buildup up in hair, as well as cause dryness and damage! And, it's all-natural*





I like that they have taken the plastics out of it. I will wait to see the full ingredient list before I decide. But it sounds like a possibility.


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 23, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I hate you for bringing this to my attention b/c I now want to try it and I already have too many styling products as it is.



This........


----------



## Wanderland (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds great.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## bronzebomb (Aug 23, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Sounds good to me. I hope it shows up at Walgreens though...


 
 I still have my raincheck from Walgreens...


----------



## BayAreaDream (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds good, I'll pick it up. Thanks


----------



## Napp (Aug 23, 2011)

i will be trying this depending on how it smells. im really excited if it doesnt have aloe vera gel in it!


----------



## SheenaVee (Aug 23, 2011)

Nooooooo, now I'm gonna have to find someone in the US to get it for me.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 23, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Sounds good to me.  I hope it shows up at Walgreens though...



Me too. I've been holding onto this BOGO rain check for dear life lol.


----------



## mg1979 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'll definitely try it, but also hoping they'll have it at Walgreens...neither of the Targets here carry the Shea Moisture line. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mg1979 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just scrolled through all the Facebook comments. They say it will be available at Walgreens at a later date & it will be the pink label Coconut & Hibiscus.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Aug 23, 2011)

Ahh I am going to try this! Thanks!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 23, 2011)

Probably not...


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Aug 23, 2011)

I might try it since I don't usually give into pj-ism...Depending on the price.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 23, 2011)

lord i need to try this


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the notice, OP! My pj-ing tail needs to stop coming into these types of threads...smh


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks!!! I can't wait!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 23, 2011)

I'd like to try it but the only thing I like from the Shea M line that I use religiously is the shampoo.


----------



## missjones (Aug 23, 2011)

How dare you post this


----------



## KinkyGenius (Aug 23, 2011)

Just thought I'd post a picture of the product. Can't really see the consistency though.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Aug 23, 2011)

How dare you OP I just fell in love with the butter cuz it smells yummy.

If this is equally awesome in smell I will own it to....smh...shea moisture is on to something! and im not even a PJ


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 23, 2011)

It looks as if it may be the same consistency as KKKC.  Hmmmm....


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 23, 2011)

Awwww man and I  KCCC! Dammit now I have to get it


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 23, 2011)

ShyIntellect said:


> Just thought I'd post a picture of the product. Can't really see the consistency though.


 really?! did u have to?spinning:


----------



## KinkyGenius (Aug 23, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> really?! did u have to?spinning:


----------



## qchelle (Aug 23, 2011)

OMG!!! I'm sooo excited about this!  It's not white so it won't leave white residue on my hair!  I bet is smells marvelous!!

Ok ok so it will be at Walgreens at a later date. ok.  So *schedules trip to Target on the 28th* those muddafuggas better have it!!!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds yummy!


----------



## JerriBlank (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow,the ingredients sound so similar to the Queen Helene curling product at Whole Foods. I know because i have been stalking that stuff for months. Theirs is $8 for 16 oz. It has royal jelly extract also. I'm gonna try that first.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff (Aug 23, 2011)

I am so excited I'm drooling just a smidge.  I so need this in my life.


----------



## andromeda (Aug 23, 2011)

*Homer Simpson voice* mmmmmmm souffle


----------



## SimJam (Aug 23, 2011)

sounds nice ...

eta ... oooh and it looks goopy like the KKKC


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 23, 2011)

mg1979 said:


> I'll definitely try it, but also hoping they'll have it at Walgreens...neither of the Targets here carry the Shea Moisture line.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



None of my Targets have it either



ShyIntellect said:


> Just thought I'd post a picture of the product. Can't really see the consistency though.



Mmmmm, even that small sliver of golden gel goodness looks delicious.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Aug 23, 2011)

This is how they get us...lol


----------



## iri9109 (Aug 23, 2011)

it looks so 

i wish i had gotten more rainchecks during the bogo sale...but i was in target the other day and they had shea moisture skin/body products, so hopefully they'll get the hair products soon too. *crosses fingers*


----------



## nzeee (Aug 23, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> None of my Targets have it either
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm, even that small sliver of golden gel goodness looks delicious.



 ok, it's official: we're completely certifiable. look how they have us drooling over _a sliver_ of visible product. we already ascertained the texture, dreaming of the smell and ready to line up to get it the day it's released.

we'se got issues ladies! (altho i won't be able to participate in this cuz i'm in canada and nobody loves us)


----------



## Dizz (Aug 23, 2011)

The ingredients sound great! And it's being released on my birthday, too?!

Oh, Shea Moisture, you shouldn't have!


----------



## LovelyMsMinor (Aug 23, 2011)

I saw it at Target & thought about buying it. Does it smooth out the curls & leave your hair soft?erplexed


----------



## Stepiphanie (Aug 23, 2011)

Definitely will be trying it!!


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 23, 2011)

nzeee said:


> ok, it's official: we're completely certifiable. look how they have us drooling over _a sliver_ of visible product. we already ascertained the texture, dreaming of the smell and ready to line up to get it the day it's released.
> 
> we'se got issues ladies! (altho i won't be able to participate in this cuz i'm in canada and nobody loves us)


target in buffalo/cheektowaga doesn't carry shea moisture, either


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 23, 2011)

i would love to try this i used to use afroveda whipped gelly but they pissed me off i now use fantasia gel with sparkle-lites & add evco. i would love something more natural that is reasonably priced.


----------



## iri9109 (Aug 23, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> target in buffalo/cheektowaga doesn't carry shea moisture, either



Kurlee the one on niagara falls blvd got the skincare line, so im hoping that means they're getting the hair line next!


----------



## coolhandlulu (Aug 24, 2011)

ShyIntellect said:


> Just thought I'd post a picture of the product. Can't really see the consistency though.




Why did my mouth start watering when I saw this post???????????


----------



## lilyofthenile (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmm I'd love to try tbh.


----------



## Roux (Aug 24, 2011)

I want to try it!


----------



## ashleymichelle1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I will definitely be picking this up. My hair hated their Curl Enhancing Smoothie but likes all their other products so i'll be giving this a try.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Aug 24, 2011)

My word  I have to try this


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 24, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> @Kurlee the one on niagara falls blvd got the skincare line, so im hoping that means they're getting the hair line next!


iri9109
could u remind me which walgreens has most of the line? I can't remember which thread it's in


----------



## ambs_0587 (Aug 24, 2011)

Some stores are already selling the souffle! No need to wait for the 28th!!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2011)

[USER=61185 said:
			
		

> ambs_0587[/USER];14081677]Some stores are already selling the souffle! No need to wait for the 28th!!!!!


 
Thanks ... I may check this out today.

If anyone purchases, please share the full ingredient list. tia 

I am still curious about what they are using to preserve it.


----------



## Meritamen (Aug 24, 2011)

Since it is from their Coconut & Hibiscus I will probably try it. Maybe it will give me the hold I want for my braid-outs.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 24, 2011)

My DD uses this gel and it makes her hair so bouncy.  I didn't think it was going to work on my hair (she's 3b, I'm 3c and dry) and it gave me great results as well.  I highly recommend all of their products.

ETA: this product is also sold at Walgreen's now


----------



## qchelle (Aug 24, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> My DD uses this gel and it makes her hair so bouncy.  I didn't think it was going to work on my hair (she's 3b, I'm 3c and dry) and it gave me great results as well.  I highly recommend all of their products.
> 
> ETA: this product is also sold at Walgreen's now



Ummmmm excuse me BostonMaria but WHAT!? Your daughter currently uses this product?? Like she has BEEN using this product?? Are yous saying that this product--the Curl Defining Souffle--has BEEN out?!!!

*suffers a hair stroke*


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Aug 24, 2011)

Imma do a few drivebys today.  Starting right here in my office building.


----------



## robot. (Aug 24, 2011)

I wish their dang website was up.  It's been down forever, and I want to see their _entire_ line (especially the body and baby items).

I'm gonna check my local Target and Walgreens for this, even though, as a whole, I think SM products are overrated. I'm a just sucker for styling products.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2011)

robot. said:


> I wish their dang website was up.  It's been down forever, and I want to see their _entire_ line (especially the body and baby items).


 
It's been down as if they don't plan on getting it back up. 

I checked both the websites for Target and Walgreen and they aren't listing them yet. I don't feel like driving to Target but I may drive to Walgreen and then by the hair accessorie store   I need some new toys.


----------



## Roux (Aug 24, 2011)

I think I will run into Target and see if they have this today


----------



## qchelle (Aug 24, 2011)

I can't stand it anymore!! *off to Target!*


----------



## iri9109 (Aug 24, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> iri9109
> could u remind me which walgreens has most of the line? I can't remember which thread it's in


Kurlee the one on main and kenmore across the street from UB south campus


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 24, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> @Kurlee the one on main and kenmore across the street from UB south campus


thanks girl, gonna hit it up next week! I was scrambling tryna find the thread


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 24, 2011)

qchelle said:


> Ummmmm excuse me @BostonMaria but WHAT!? Your daughter currently uses this product?? Like she has BEEN using this product?? Are yous saying that this product--the Curl Defining Souffle--has BEEN out?!!!
> 
> *suffers a hair stroke*



Hold up... 

qchelle I'm almost positive that's what she bought a few weeks ago at Target.  She's coming over my house in a few hours and I'll double check with her.  Don't wanna cause any heart attacks


----------



## Roux (Aug 24, 2011)

hmmph! my Target didn't have it.


----------



## qchelle (Aug 24, 2011)

My Target didn't have it eitherrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!   I hope they have it on the 28th!! My Walgreens didn't have it either!!!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2011)

I will just wait until I see you ladies with some successful purchases. I hate to shop so 2 trips won't do. I still may go to the accesorrie store though. Hope they have something good.


----------



## kellistarr (Aug 24, 2011)

ShyIntellect said:


> Just thought I'd post a picture of the product. Can't really see the consistency though.



Seriously, my mouth began to water when I saw this.  I can't wait to slather this in my hair.  I hope that I will like it better than I did Kinky-Curly.


----------



## Meritamen (Aug 24, 2011)

So I heard that some places are selling this gel early. Went over to a Target and they didn't have it.  No fair.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Aug 24, 2011)

kellistarr said:


> Seriously, my mouth began to water when I saw this.  I can't wait to slather this in my hair.  I hope that I will like it better than I did Kinky-Curly.





Hol up, think i've seen this in my area in a Walgreens!

need to do a double checkin'


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't like you..

I am going to be ITCHING to try it but can't until September. *ugly cries*


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm on a no buy but I'll be watching this thread!


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Aug 25, 2011)

I GOT ME SOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2011)

[USER=107005 said:
			
		

> Fab_Nikki[/USER];14088787]I GOT ME SOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks... Especially for showing the full ingredient list.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Aug 25, 2011)

You're welcome faithVA  I took the first pic then I was like "hold on this is LHCF, I need the ingredient list" lol


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2011)

[USER=107005 said:
			
		

> Fab_Nikki[/USER];14088947]You're welcome @faithVA I took the first pic then I was like "hold on this is LHCF, I need the ingredient list" lol


 
Thou art wise beyond your years   Because I would have been the 1st saying Wheres the ingredient list? 

You have done well grasshopper   ... ok I know, I need a nap.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Aug 25, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Thou art wise beyond your years  Because I would have been the 1st saying Wheres the ingredient list?
> 
> You have done well grasshopper  ... ok I know, I need a nap.


 
faithVA  Why do I feel like Bruce Leroy from Last Dragon?


----------



## prettyinpurple (Aug 25, 2011)

Does it have the same fragrance as the other items in that line?  That fragrance gave me a headache unfortunately.

I may need to visit Tarjay this weekend too.  Just to get a whiff of the scent myself LOL.


----------



## qchelle (Aug 25, 2011)

Fab_Nikki GET BACK IN HERE!!!!! Where did you get yours from??????????????? OMG!!!!!!! NO FAIRRRR!!!! 

What does it smell like???!!!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2011)

[USER=107005 said:
			
		

> Fab_Nikki[/USER];14089085]@faithVA Why do I feel like Bruce Leroy from Last Dragon?


 
Probably because your younger than me and Kung Fu was before your time. But you got the idea.  I remember when I thought he was fiiiine. To be young and easily impressionable again    ....ok that moment is over.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Aug 25, 2011)

Fab_Nikki How does it feel? Is it loose, thick etc. TIA


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Aug 25, 2011)

prettyinpurple said:


> Does it have the same fragrance as the other items in that line? That fragrance gave me a headache unfortunately.
> 
> I may need to visit Tarjay this weekend too. Just to get a whiff of the scent myself LOL.


 prettyinpurple Yes it has the same Coconut & Hibiscus scent.



qchelle said:


> @Fab_Nikki GET BACK IN HERE!!!!! Where did you get yours from??????????????? OMG!!!!!!! NO FAIRRRR!!!!
> 
> What does it smell like???!!!


 qchelle I got it from the Tarjay in Skyline, in Bailey's Crossing/Falls Church area. Do you know wwhere its at



faithVA said:


> Probably because your younger than me and Kung Fu was before your time. But you got the idea. I remember when I thought he was fiiiine. To be young and easily impressionable again  ....ok that moment is over.


 faithVA what you talkin' bout Willis...I know Kung Fu, I know Kung Fu very well. LOL


----------



## natural_one (Aug 25, 2011)

DP............................


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Aug 25, 2011)

Glycerin is number 5 on the list. No, No, No, NO!!!!!









I'm still going to get it


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Aug 25, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> @Fab_Nikki How does it feel? Is it loose, thick etc. TIA


 
@Sunshine, it's thick and feels like jello that has set up. However once you stick your finger in it. The texture almost reminds me of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA...The texture is similar but not as thick and not as greasy.


----------



## qchelle (Aug 25, 2011)

Does it make your curls pop?  Do you like the product?


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 25, 2011)

qchelle said:


> Does it make your curls pop?  Do you like the product?



I checked and the product my daughter uses is the Shea Moisture curl creme. 


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Aug 25, 2011)

qchelle said:


> Does it make your curls pop? Do you like the product?


 
@qchelle I just got it this morning and I am not sitting at work with it in front of me. I've dipped my finger in it a couple (ok a few) times and distributed it in a few spots. I am on Day 2 of a puff and I put some on my nape. It is soft but it is alitte greasy (which I don't mind). I will give a full report once I use it on freshly washed hair, using the whole line. But someone will probably beat me to it. 

For those that don't like the smell, it doesn't seem like the smell is lingering as long as the other products. I think in conjunction with the other Shea Moisture products this will probably work wonderfully.

ETA...this isn't the best pic but I put alittle water on my nape then some of the Souffle.


----------



## coolhandlulu (Aug 25, 2011)

Fab_Nikki said:


> I GOT ME SOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



This is called Big Pimpin'.  Class dismissed.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Aug 25, 2011)

coolhandlulu said:


> This is called Big Pimpin'. Class dismissed.


 
coolhandlulu It's called PJunkie-ism....you should've seen how I rolled up on the Shea Moisture products.  I was as cool as a cucumber but on the inside I was like doing my happy dance. lol I spotted another natural coming down the aisle and thought "Ahhh ha I got mine first"!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Fab_Nikki!  My hair is not a big fan of Shea Moisture products...but I might try this one out.  I bet the Potomac Yard location has it. 

I love the body products...but I find a get more product (larger bottles and soaps)when i buy their sister line Nubian Heritage.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Aug 25, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> Thanks @Fab_Nikki! My hair is not a big fan of Shea Moisture products...but I might try this one out. I bet the Potomac Yard location has it.
> 
> I love the body products...but I find a get more product (larger bottles and soaps)when i buy their sister line Nubian Heritage.


 
Sunshine_One I keep giving Shea Moisture line a second and third chance because I looooved it when I first tried it.  I mean it was my go to product for awhile.  Then it just stopped working as good.  I am going to give this a try and if I don't like it then I might be fresh outta chances. 

I haven't tried any of the body products, my skin is sooo sensitive to soaps and what not.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Aug 25, 2011)

Fab_Nikki

I totally relate to the skin sensitivity thing.  My skin is sensitive also...so I have to monitor what I use.  I've had a good experience with the Black Soap and Indian Hemp & Haitian Vevitar products.  

The funny thing is that Shea Moisture and Nubian Heritage are the same company.  I used to buy Nubian Heritage body prods from the street vendors in NYC and here in DC.  They have now gone main stream and created diff lines to market to various demographics.  For example:  The Nubian Heritage products are now sold @ Whole Foods.  They are packaged in smaller bottles and higher priced.  Not knocking their hustle..but I buy my stash from the fragrance oil shops on U St.  They still ship the larger bottles to those vendors.  More product for cheaper price.  According their FB page, Nubian is also coming out with hair care products very soon.....I think it's going to be the Shea Moisture stuff in a diff package. 

Last summer I had a PJ attack and bought the SM Curl Milk, Curling cream and the Shea Hair Mask.  Within a few weeks I experienced the worst shedding of my life.  I'm a heavy shedder but this was unusual. Those products were the only new thing I added.  So I took them all back to Tarjay and got a refund.  I was so grateful not to be stuck.  This is why I like products I can get on the ground.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Aug 25, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> @Fab_Nikki
> 
> I totally relate to the skin sensitivity thing. My skin is sensitive also...so I have to monitor what I use. I've had a good experience with the Black Soap and Indian Hemp & Haitian Vevitar products.
> 
> ...


 
Sunshine_One I don't like it when companies branch off like that, jack up their prices for the same cheap products.  Seems like they are trying to see where they can make the most money.  On the skin care I temporarily revisited Black soap but still dries me out like the Sahara.  I now alternate between Shea butter soap and MSM soap.  I don't know WHAT they are doing  but I do know I have fewer breakouts.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 25, 2011)

so damn jealous.  How much and how many ounces in the jar?





Fab_Nikki said:


> I GOT ME SOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ingenious_mind (Aug 25, 2011)

I really liked the Shea moisture Coconut and Hibiscus line because it kept my hair really soft and moisturized. But because of the vegetable glycerin, it caused major shrinkage for me. And in with this nyc humidity it was no bueno .

Think Imma have to pass on this, but you ladies enjoy . 

On another note, I see it has flaxseed gel in it. Does flaxseed gel give enough hold for twist-outs? If so I may try to whip up some of my own...


----------



## nickpoopie (Aug 25, 2011)

Alright ladies, I was on my lunch and decided I'd stop into my local Wal-greens and guess what was sitting on the shelf.  Here is a list of the ingredients:

Deionized Water, Butyrospermum Parkii (shea Butter)*, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil*, Macadamia Ternifolia Seed Oil, Mangifera Indica (Mango) Seed Butter*, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Vegetable Glycerin, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract, Silk protein, Ammonium Salt, Melia Azadirachta (Neem) Seed Oil, Daucus  Carata Sativa (Carrot) Seed Oil, Sorbitol Esters, Panthenol (Pro-Vitamin B-5), Caprylyl glycol, Essential Oil Blend, Lonicera Caprifolium (Honeysuckle) Flower (and) Lonicera Japonica (Japanese Honeysuckle) Flower Extract, Tocopherol (Vitamin E)


----------



## robot. (Aug 25, 2011)

ingenious_mind said:


> I really liked the Shea moisture Coconut and Hibiscus line because it kept my hair really soft and moisturized. But because of the vegetable glycerin, it caused major shrinkage for me. And in with this nyc humidity it was no bueno .
> 
> Think Imma have to pass on this, but you ladies enjoy .
> 
> On another note, I see it has flaxseed gel in it. Does flaxseed gel give enough hold for twist-outs? If so I may try to whip up some of my own...


There's no flaxseed _gel_ in it, but _extract_ which is odd to me. I remember reading a few articles saying that extracts of ingredients aren't very potent/useful. 


nickpoopie said:


> Alright ladies, I was on my lunch and decided I'd stop into my local Wal-greens and guess what was sitting on the shelf.  Here is a list of the ingredients:
> 
> Deionized Water, Butyrospermum Parkii (shea Butter)*, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil*, Macadamia Ternifolia Seed Oil, Mangifera Indica (Mango) Seed Butter*, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Vegetable Glycerin, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract, Silk protein, Ammonium Salt, Melia Azadirachta (Neem) Seed Oil, Daucus  Carata Sativa (Carrot) Seed Oil, Sorbitol Esters, Panthenol (Pro-Vitamin B-5), Caprylyl glycol, Essential Oil Blend, Lonicera Caprifolium (Honeysuckle) Flower (and) Lonicera Japonica (Japanese Honeysuckle) Flower Extract, Tocopherol (Vitamin E)


These ingredients are different than the one on the jar Fab_nikki posted...


----------



## Roux (Aug 25, 2011)

I sorta want to hit up Walgreens...


----------



## allmundjoi (Aug 25, 2011)

nickpoopie said:


> Alright ladies, I was on my lunch and decided I'd stop into my local Wal-greens and guess what was sitting on the shelf.  Here is a list of the ingredients:
> 
> Deionized Water, Butyrospermum Parkii (shea Butter)*, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil*, Macadamia Ternifolia Seed Oil, Mangifera Indica (Mango) Seed Butter*, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Vegetable Glycerin, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract, Silk protein, Ammonium Salt, Melia Azadirachta (Neem) Seed Oil, Daucus  Carata Sativa (Carrot) Seed Oil, Sorbitol Esters, Panthenol (Pro-Vitamin B-5), Caprylyl glycol, Essential Oil Blend, Lonicera Caprifolium (Honeysuckle) Flower (and) Lonicera Japonica (Japanese Honeysuckle) Flower Extract, Tocopherol (Vitamin E)



That's not the gel, that's the curl enhancing Smoothie.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Aug 25, 2011)

robot. said:


> There's no flaxseed _gel_ in it, but _extract_ which is odd to me. I remember reading a few articles saying that extracts of ingredients aren't very potent/useful.


  See I thought that because the gel is extracted from the seeds so it is an extract?  Maybe the company was using gel and oil interchangably?


----------



## nickpoopie (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry guys I just looked at my phone and realized that I took a picture of the smoothie.


----------



## SweetAKA (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmmm....I might have to give this a try.  I use their whole line on DD and they do great on her curls.


----------



## robot. (Aug 25, 2011)

Keshieshimmer said:


> See I thought that because the gel is extracted from the seeds so it is an extract?  Maybe the company was using gel and oil interchangably?



I understand what you mean, and they could be. The consistency looks like flaxseed gel from the picture, but you can't be sure until you actually feel it. But I feel like they would've (or at least should've) said gel instead of extract, since there are so many other extracts in it.

These are all just my thoughts though.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Aug 25, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> so damn jealous. How much and how many ounces in the jar?


 
Kurlee it is 12 oz and was $11.99 here.  However if I go to another Tarjay it might be $9.99.  I'll let you know if its cheaper at another one.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 25, 2011)

Fab_Nikki said:


> @Kurlee it is 12 oz and was $11.99 here.  However if I go to another Tarjay it might be $9.99.  I'll let you know if its cheaper at another one.


 thank you


----------



## prettyinpurple (Aug 25, 2011)

12 oz. for $12!  Now that's a deal.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 25, 2011)

Boston ladies, you can find this at the Target located in South Bay (exit 18 on route 93)


----------



## KynkiChyck (Aug 25, 2011)

They have [email protected]  the Target (Waterfront) in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Aug 25, 2011)

You people have me all hyped up. Such a bandwagon-der. I got one from Target in Athens, GA (color me surprised that they had it) $11.99.


----------



## natural2008 (Aug 25, 2011)

Target here I come.


----------



## natural2008 (Aug 25, 2011)

You ladies had me running to Target and my Target doesn't even have it yet. lol.  I guess I have to sit tight.


----------



## Dposh167 (Aug 25, 2011)

i just wanna know if its gonna hold and define my hair for a wash n go


----------



## kellistarr (Aug 26, 2011)

I was passing Target today and almost didn't stop in, but my alter ego, PJ, whispered "Go ahead, you're here, anyway."  There sat *one * lone jar of this Gel Souffle.  *One* jar just waiting for ME.  It had no price.  I thought this was really strange.  Either all of the other PJ's had come through before me, or it was accidentally put out.  Whatever, I sat it in my basket and told myself this was a sign, a sign that I would like it better than Kinky Curly.

I had to laugh at myself.  I don't know what I'm expecting from this product.
I hope that it will help my hair to dry faster and keep my natural set looking good and shiny for the week.  

I did not like that this cost $11.99.  
If I like this, I'll take advantage of the sale happening at Walgreen's on Sunday.


----------



## MissErikaM (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmmm...I'm on the fence. I used to love the deep treatment masque then it stopped making my hair feel nice. The smoothie doesn't seem to do much, but I'm a sucker for gel. At least I get my team member discount so if I don't like it at least I didn't pay full price. <<That was my inner PJ making excuses seem logical. grr.


----------



## LilMissRed (Aug 26, 2011)

Please dont give me a reason to   near Target today Lord!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 26, 2011)

Went to Walgreen's by my house yesterday to pick up a few things and browsed the aisles to see if they had it and alas...they did not. I'll try Target this weekend.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Aug 26, 2011)

I used it last night over oyin hair dew. I can't do wash and goes because I need to get rid of these last bit of relaxed ends, so I just used it for smoothing down my wet bun. I will say (next morning) that my hair looks and feels softer (no crunchy) then when I use EcoStyler. It has a nice sheen, but it does not look wet.

I also was not too happy with the price. I will keep it though because I hate returning a perfectly good product. 

I will use it in a few more ways, maybe a braidout this weekend, before I give my final opinion. Oh and the smell does not linger.


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 26, 2011)

Napp the gif in your sig has me in tears!


----------



## prettyinpurple (Aug 26, 2011)

Y'all it's $1/ounce.  I don't think you can get much cheaper than that for decent ingredients.  It would be nice to have a smaller size though before you jump to the big one.

ETA:  Glad to hear that the smell doesn't linger 

ETA2:  Hmm well now I see that their other 12 oz prods are only $10.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Aug 26, 2011)

So yesterday I went to a Target in a less metropolitan area and the souffle was the normal $9.99. I've noticed a slight price difference on products from one store to another based on demographics.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 26, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Boston ladies, you can find this at the Target located in South Bay (exit 18 on route 93)



OK so which one of you went to the Target in South Bay and bought EVERY FREAKIN JAR of the Shea Moisture Gel Souffle? You thought you were slick hiding one behind the shampoo, but guess what my daughter found it! LOL   She is a straight up PJ, absolutely refused to leave Target without her gel.  She was like I bet somebody hid a jar somewhere out here ahaha  You ain't slick! 

We also bought the Shea Moisture shampoo and Curls pomade (its like a wax).  I also bought the Shea Moisture body scrub and it smells delish


----------



## natural_one (Aug 26, 2011)

Fab_Nikki which Target did you go to that you seen it for $9.99?


----------



## natural2008 (Aug 26, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> OK so which one of you went to the Target in South Bay and bought EVERY FREAKIN JAR of the Shea Moisture Gel Souffle? You thought you were slick hiding one behind the shampoo, but guess what my daughter found it! LOL  She is a straight up PJ, absolutely refused to leave Target without her gel. She was like I bet somebody hid a jar somewhere out here ahaha You ain't slick!
> 
> We also bought the Shea Moisture shampoo and Curls pomade (its like a wax). I also bought the Shea Moisture body scrub and it smells delish


 
BostonMaria     you are funny.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Aug 26, 2011)

natural_one said:


> Fab_Nikki which Target did you go to that you seen it for $9.99?



natural_one in Dumfries.


----------



## kellistarr (Aug 27, 2011)

Yesterday was a wash day.  I used this wonderful gel and I have gots to have more!!!
I am highly surprised.  I'm not a gel lover and thought this was going to feel weird on my strands or that the end result would be stiffness.  Nope.  None of that.

My curl definition was really no more astonishing than with other good products that I've tried. It gives good definition, but that's not special to me, I get that with conditioner.  It gives shine, a bit of hold; nothing frozen or stiff-my hair has movement.  The thing that will have me purchasing another jar is the *Moisture*!  I would put this into my hair regardless of what style I wanted to achieve.  For the pure* moisture *of it.
Once my hair dried, I put it up into two braids.  When I gathered my hair up, I felt the delicious moisture.  I couldn't stop touching the softness!  I had to triple check to make sure that it was truly dry.  

If I had to say one thing about this gel that felt like a pudding to me, I'd say that when I put a bit on my edges (just because) I felt a tiny bit of stickiness.  Just the tiniest bit.  Nothing too annoying; I am quite critical and anal at times.  I just took my cloth and wiped where I thought I felt sticky.  However, there is nothing sticky about the application.  The scent doesn't linger.  For my leave-in I used the Shea Moisture Curl Milk.  Oh, and it did lay down my edges with hold and shine.  So, yeah, I'm about to get ready for work and let loose these plaits and I'll get back with ya on what my hair is now looking like.  I did take pictures of what my hair looked like once it was dry.  I'll have to post that later (once I figure out how, or I'll just put it in my signature).


----------



## fatimablush (Aug 27, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> OK so which one of you went to the Target in South Bay and bought EVERY FREAKIN JAR of the Shea Moisture Gel Souffle? You thought you were slick hiding one behind the shampoo, but guess what my daughter found it! LOL   She is a straight up PJ, absolutely refused to leave Target without her gel.  She was like I bet somebody hid a jar somewhere out here ahaha  You ain't slick!
> 
> We also bought the Shea Moisture shampoo and Curls pomade (its like a wax).  I also bought the Shea Moisture body scrub and it smells delish




i didn't know they had a pomade..


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 27, 2011)

fatimablush said:


> i didn't know they had a pomade..


 
fatimablush Sorry I should have been more specific
I bought the Curls Passion Fruit Curl Control Pomade







So far I've used it on my dry hair to slick back my edges and it works really well.  I love the smell.  I'm so glad I can pick up these types of products at Target instead of buying online.


----------



## qchelle (Aug 27, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> @fatimablush Sorry I should have been more specific
> I bought the Curls Passion Fruit Curl Control Pomade
> 
> 
> ...




I use this too!  I use it for wash n gos to define my curls though.  It leaves my hair kind of sticky  Does it leave your hair kinda sticky after you use it to smooth your edges BostonMaria? 

This stuff smells like heaven in a jar!


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 27, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> fatimablush Sorry I should have been more specific
> I bought the Curls Passion Fruit Curl Control Pomade
> 
> 
> ...



I love, love, love this! It reminds me of Lets Jam! without the mineral oils.  Unfortunately I can only get this online...


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 27, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I love, love, love this! It reminds me of Lets Jam! without the mineral oils. Unfortunately I can only get this online...


 
Yeah that's what I was thinking. It reminds me of that type of mineral oil pomade. 

Keep checking your local Target for these products. I have noticed that not all Targets carry the same hair products. I have seen these Curls and Shea Moisture products at the Christmas Tree Shops and Walgreens.



qchelle said:


> I use this too! I use it for wash n gos to define my curls though. It leaves my hair kind of sticky  Does it leave your hair kinda sticky after you use it to smooth your edges @BostonMaria?
> 
> This stuff smells like heaven in a jar!


 
I haven't used it on my curls yet. I have too much hair and would use this lil a** jar in one application LOL I will stick to the Shea Moisture Gel Souffle or Curls Smoothie for wash and go's.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 27, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking. It reminds me of that type of mineral oil pomade.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used it on my curls yet.  I have too much hair and would use this lil a** jar in one application LOL  I will stick to the Shea Moisture Gel Souffle or Curls Smoothie for wash and go's.



I don't think you would want this on the length of your hair.  Its too gooey for that IMO - but it depends on how long your hair is.  For me its better on the edges and for buns.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 27, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I don't think you would want this on the length of your hair. Its too gooey for that IMO - but it depends on how long your hair is. For me its better on the edges and for buns.


 
Yes I agree. This will strickly be used for slicking my edges back.


----------



## kellistarr (Aug 28, 2011)

Here are a few pics of what my hair looked like once it dried.

The picture in my signature is from yesterday.  The last two thumbnail pictures are from today.  Though the curl in my hair doesn't look tight, the ends are quite curly.  The 4th picture is to show the contrast between my two textures, giving you an idea of just how well this product works.  My hair in the ponytail was from a few days before with my curl pattern brushed out.


----------



## Lady_q_tee (Aug 28, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Thanks ... I may check this out today.
> 
> If anyone purchases, please share the full ingredient list. tia
> 
> I am still curious about what they are using to preserve it.



There using potassium sorbate.



Sent from my GT-I9000 using GT-I9000


----------



## mg1979 (Aug 28, 2011)

I wonder if this will be available from Target.com. I can't find it on their website and was hoping to buy it online since my Target's don't carry any Shea Moisture products.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 28, 2011)

kellistarr said:


> View attachment 123073
> 
> View attachment 123075
> 
> ...



Beautiful hair!!!


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Aug 28, 2011)

Greensboro ladies I went to 2 of the Target stores and no gel.. 1 store only had the Shea Moisture products the other store didn't even have the products in their area.. I also went to Burlington and again no Shea Moisture products.. So I will have to wait until the only store that carries the Shea Moisture get the gel in their stores..


----------



## lala (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok kellistarr you've convinced me to try it 

Lookin' good!


----------



## Roux (Aug 28, 2011)

My Target didn't have it out this morning!!!


----------



## fatimablush (Aug 28, 2011)

me and my sister are going to Target and Walgreens tomorrow.
Orlando...............save 2 jars for me and my sister..pretty please!!!lol!!!


----------



## MissErikaM (Aug 28, 2011)

I went to Target and Walgreens and neither had it  womp womp.


----------



## fatimablush (Aug 28, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> @fatimablush Sorry I should have been more specific
> I bought the Curls Passion Fruit Curl Control Pomade
> 
> 
> ...




i have this on my list as well.


----------



## missjones (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rho8f0Tt40k

I think she hated it.


----------



## Jewell (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok thanks @greenandchic for that disclaimer about it possibly being too gooey for the length of one's hair. I was wondering how it performed by looking at the ingredients...when I think of pectin I think of grape jam! I wonder if the consistency of the 2 is similar. I'm definitely *interested* in this product. 

For me and much of my Dad's side of the fam (hair texture), one can NOT have enough gel! LOL I hope it will work for me on my edges, as they always curl up!!  They make me look like I have a kinky halo around the front of my head...despite using #10 EcoStyler.  I want something with great hold, no tack/flakes, and great ingredients.  

Maybe me and DD will take a ride over to SuperTarget 2morr and see if they have it...


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 28, 2011)

i'm dying to try this *foams at mouth**


----------



## Stepiphanie (Aug 28, 2011)

Got mine at Target on Friday, used it on my hair last night, not a huge fan of the texture bc it kept wobbling, and was hard for me to just ding in and grab some. It did smell lovely and my hair is super soft today. I will have to see how my twist out turns out, to determine how it fares compared to my KKC or Eco Styler. Will let you ladies know!


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Aug 28, 2011)

I will look for it this week I love the deep treatment masque


----------



## Roux (Aug 29, 2011)

bumping! anyone else get it? I really would like to know how any 4's feel about this product.


----------



## qchelle (Aug 29, 2011)

I have YET to find this product!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm sooooooooo looking for this tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## locabouthair (Aug 30, 2011)

Roux said:


> bumping! anyone else get it? I really would like to know how any 4's feel about this product.



Ditto. I'm 4b and I'm wondering if I should get it.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Aug 30, 2011)

Found it today at my fav Target! Trying this with my AM cowash tomorrow!


----------



## allmundjoi (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok, purchased 2 jars from my local Target, hidden, of course, behind jars and jars of the smoothie. Lol. I currently have a twist out/chunky fro. It smells great (kinda like a jolly rancher), less viscous and tacky than Kinky Curly, when I tilt the jaw it rolls somewhat slowly, but it can roll out. Nothing like flax seed gel-no clingy goop here. Rubbing between my fingers leaves a little oil. I rewet some 4ab hair at my hairline, put a lil curl enhancing smoothie on it, then a dab of the gel souffle on the length and did a flat twist. Its drying now, but I can feel the skin on my face where some of the gel touched slightly tightening up-this gel may have some good hold. Once its dry I will see how it holds the twist definition when I take the twist down. I actually plan on trying a wng w/this souffle tomorrow am after my workout, I just had to try it on a twist out tonight. I'll let the 4a/4bs know how it goes. Hth.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Sep 1, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> Ok, purchased 2 jars from my local Target, hidden, of course, behind jars and jars of the smoothie. Lol. I currently have a twist out/chunky fro. It smells great (kinda like a jolly rancher), less viscous and tacky than Kinky Curly, when I tilt the jaw it rolls somewhat slowly, but it can roll out. Nothing like flax seed gel-no clingy goop here. Rubbing between my fingers leaves a little oil. I rewet some 4ab hair at my hairline, put a lil curl enhancing smoothie on it, then a dab of the gel souffle on the length and did a flat twist. Its drying now, but I can feel the skin on my face where some of the gel touched slightly tightening up-this gel may have some good hold. Once its dry I will see how it holds the twist definition when I take the twist down. I actually plan on trying a wng w/this souffle tomorrow am after my workout, I just had to try it on a twist out tonight. I'll let the 4a/4bs know how it goes. Hth.



Im looking again tomorrow for some.   Looking forward to your review


----------



## allmundjoi (Sep 1, 2011)

It reminds me, in smell, consistency and hold of,


----------



## nerdography (Sep 1, 2011)

I stopped by Walgreens last night and they didn't have it. I'm going to check Target this weekend and see if they have it. I checked online at both sites and neither one has them listed.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Sep 1, 2011)

So I purchased this last weekend at Target in Smyrna (brought the last one) and have tried it twice, on semi-dry hair saturday and on soaking wet hair last night. 

The first time I tried it on semi-dry hair when doing my curlformers. I applied a small amount to each section after applying my leave-in, put in curlformers and let air dry overnight. Hair was soft, not hard at all but it was a little on the oily side. So wasn't really feeling that. 

Last night I used it to slick my puff up. I applied it to soaking wet hair after my leave in and moisturizer. I still only used a small amount. tied my hair up and went to bed allowing my hair to air dry overnight. When I woke up this morning I had a smooth hairline, not greasy or hard at all. 

Overall: I like the smell and the fact my hair is not cruchy. I am not sure about curl definition on the length because I only used it to smooth my edges. I think the trick is to use it on wet hair so it doesn't leave a greasy film on hair. The consistency is ok. It's kinda hard to scoop out because it is really jelly (kind of like a half set jello consistency...if that makes sense).

Would I repurchase.....not sure yet. Have to try it a couple some more to see if I'm sold. I do like it better than KKCC so far. It doesn't have that tacky, sticky feel that KCCC has and the price is much better. I will try a wash and go in a couple of days to see if it gives similar curl defining results as KKCC.


----------



## MissErikaM (Sep 1, 2011)

Y'all are tempting my inner PJ. I saw it at Target and screamed and busted a sprint to the display! Some lady was looking at some Miss Jessie's on the same display and looked at me like I was crazy. Anywho, I reasoned to myself that I JUST bought a jar of KCCC that I bought on clearance for $11, and I haven't used it on a WNG yet, just to smooth frizz on a twist out. I also swiped a bottle of Curls gel from a friend too, so I have gel everywhere it seems. 

The texture really turned me off, it seemed so watery, maybe next week if enough people have good experiences with it I might try it.


----------



## Libra08 (Sep 1, 2011)

^^ You bought KCCC on clearance??? Where???


----------



## nickpoopie (Sep 1, 2011)

Out of curiosity, how do you think this will work on relaxed hair?  I want to twist my hair tomorrow night and take it down to wear this Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Sep 1, 2011)

I tried it out to see if I can replace my KCCC with it but it was a miss for me. It didn't define my curls and it felt too oily and watery. The consistency wasn't enough hold for me. Even when I used it to slick back my hair in conjunction with the scarf method I still got frizz. I returned it for some KCCC. I'll just stick with my unnatural ecostyler and proclaim gel for slicking I guess.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 1, 2011)

From the reviews I've read and watched so far, it sounds like more of a (jheri) curl activator than a gel.  The high glycerin content is probably what kills it as a holding gel...


----------



## Diva_Esq (Sep 1, 2011)

So I bought a jar and used it on a wash n go.  I was REALLY worried about the coconut oil in it b/c my hair no likie EVCO.  I tried it anyway.  

My steps:

Cowash in shower with Aussie Moist 3MM
Rinse with warm then cold
Left in regular Aussie Moist condish (less of it than usual)
Left in Shea Moisture Curl Smoothie (less of it than usual)
Raked and smoothed with Shea Moisture Souffle

I was scared at first b/c my hair seemed to feel hard and straw-like.  I plunked with a t-shirt for a while, laid my edges with a bit of Ecostyler and put on a headband.

My hair dried really shiny and my curls were pretty.  Not a lot of frizz at all.  But it SHRANK AND EXPANDED AT THE SAME TIME!  I ended up with a big Sideshow Bob fro looking SUPER THICK CURLY fro.  By lunchtime, I slicked the front down with water, a brush and eco into a low huge pony-puff.  My hair was very oily feeling to the touch, which also made the side of my face, my ears and my neck a little sticky/ oily feeling.  Long story short, I want to try one more time to shingle with it.  If that doesn't work, I'm going to let another natural friend try it.  

Right now, if I had to grade it, it's a C.

Pros: Cost ($12), smell (love the Hibiscus line smell), didn't dry my hair out, seemed to keep curls defined and coily

Cons: TOO MUCH SHRINKAGE, HAIR JUST KEPT GETTING BIGGER AND BIGGER, oily/ sticky hair/ face/ ears, hair felt very coated (residue), didn't do anything spectacular and I prefer the way condish only makes my hair feel

Note: I could've layered too many products. May try without the Smoothie!

Thanks for reading! I'll post pics when the IT guy gives me my laptop back!


----------



## allmundjoi (Sep 1, 2011)

Hmmm....was terrible for my wng. I oil rinsed, cowashed, layered in avg, KCKT, castor oil/evoo, to my wet hair. Then I applied, more water with a spray bottle, then a fair amt of the souffle-my hair was divided into 4 sections, each section I grabbed curls/coils and applied to the length. My hair felt weird. When it dried it looked like a crackhead fennin' really tough. Lol. The curls were defined, but oily and, very little frizz, like a jheri curl. Maybe I was too heavy handed. Idk. I will try again.

Works great on a tnc/twistout. Best on damp hair like  another poster stated. I put it on a dry twist and it just laid on top of my hair.

Jury still out.


----------



## napbella (Sep 2, 2011)

nickpoopie-I'm 4a relaxed with 2.5 ins ng. My ng and relaxed hair hated it. It just coated my hair with a white residue and was very dry. I wasn't too heavy handed either. Products used were the curl enhancing smoothee, curls and style milk and the moisture mist. That was $30+ I could have saved. Big miss. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## nickpoopie (Sep 2, 2011)

napbella
I didn't think that it would work too well on relaxed hair.  Was this your first time trying the Shea Moisture line or have you used their other products before.  If so, how does the other products work on your hair?


----------



## Roux (Sep 2, 2011)

Well I think i'm going to pass!


----------



## nerdography (Sep 2, 2011)

I think I'm going to pass on this one.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 2, 2011)

Here I was running to Target trying to snag this. I tried to find it three times. I will stop running now. I guess I will pass too.


----------



## kellistarr (Sep 3, 2011)

Diva_Esq said:


> So I bought a jar and used it on a wash n go.  I was REALLY worried about the coconut oil in it b/c my hair no likie EVCO.  I tried it anyway.
> 
> My steps:
> 
> ...



Hey Diva,

Yeah, try it without the curl smoothie (i'm thinking product too thick), I used a bit of the curl milk as my moisturizer before applying, just a bit.  My hair was very wet when I applied, maybe that's why I only experienced the tiniest of stickies and only when I applied a bit on edges.  I did comb it through and then didn't touch it again.  Did you comb through?  I'm just trying to figure out the Bob Fro expansion   Try it again!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Sep 8, 2011)

kellistarr said:


> Hey Diva,
> 
> Yeah, try it without the curl smoothie (i'm thinking product too thick), I used a bit of the curl milk as my moisturizer before applying, just a bit. My hair was very wet when I applied, maybe that's why I only experienced the tiniest of stickies and only when I applied a bit on edges. I did comb it through and then didn't touch it again. Did you comb through? I'm just trying to figure out the Bob Fro expansion  Try it again!


 
kellistarr

I do plan to try again and use a lighter leave-in and comb it through like actual shingling. I'll let you know how that goes!  LOL...I'll try to upload the Bob pics!


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Sep 8, 2011)

FYI. Target has a $1 off coupon for Shea Moisture Products on the coupon tab at target.com


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 8, 2011)

Keshieshimmer said:


> FYI. Target has a $1 off coupon for Shea Moisture Products on the coupon tab at target.com



Wow! Never knew about the coupon tab. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mg1979 (Sep 30, 2011)

For those of you that didn't have this at your Target, my Walgreens finally had it on the shelf. This town is always the last to get anything, so maybe it will be in yours too!


----------



## kellistarr (Oct 1, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> Wow! Never knew about the coupon tab. Thanks for sharing!


wavezzncurlz- your hair is gorgeous.  Did you get your cut on wet or dry hair?



mg1979 said:


> For those of you that didn't have this at your Target, my Walgreens finally had it on the shelf. This town is always the last to get anything, so maybe it will be in yours too!



^ How much did it cost at Walgreens?


----------



## mg1979 (Oct 2, 2011)

kellistarr said:


> @wavezzncurlz- your hair is gorgeous. Did you get your cut on wet or dry hair?
> 
> 
> 
> ^ How much did it cost at Walgreens?


 
kellistarr: It was 9.99 here.


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 21, 2011)

bumping. .  .


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Oct 21, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> bumping. . .


 
I picked some up tonight at Walgreens on a fluke.  Will be twisting with it tonight for a twist out tomorrow.


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Oct 22, 2011)

I have the Curl Enhancing Smoothie (I use it more as moisturizer than as something to enhance curls), and I just picked up the Organic Yucca & Baobab Anti-Breakage Masque & the Organic African Black Soap Purification Masque. I loveee this line and it's definitely a staple.


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 23, 2011)

checked walgreens for the souffle today. no luck


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Oct 23, 2011)

I cowshed last night then used my kinky curly, Shea moisture smoothie and Shea moisture gel. My hair loves this for twist outs. The gel is a keeper.


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 1, 2011)

I used this product for the first time the other day alone cause I wanted a true result without anything else added. I can not stand the way it made my hair feel. It was oily and sticky at the same time. I'm thinking it's too heavy. I don't believe I used too much either. My hair just really felt yucky. I will not be using this again. It did work well on my boys hair though, so I can use it up that way.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 9, 2011)

finally found it at walgreens and love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## allmundjoi (Dec 9, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> finally found it at walgreens and love it!!!!!!!!



Kurlee, ok, share. How'd you use it. And what's you hair type?


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 9, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> @Kurlee, ok, share. How'd you use it. And what's you hair type?


i'm a 4a. I just slathered it on over CJ Smoothing lotion. Uber soft, SHINY and defined hair. It's rather impressive. It's a tad tacky, but fine once it dries.  My hair was smiling.  I'm so happy I got it. I randomly went into walgreen's and saw it sitting pitifully on the shelf by itself, so i decided to give it a new home.


----------



## BrookeLynn (Dec 9, 2011)

I think I may have said this in another topic, but I did find one jar at a Walgreens near me. However, once I really looked at the consistency I put it back on the shelf. Maybe I'll get up the courage one day soon.


----------



## Beautytalk69 (Dec 9, 2011)

BrookeLynn said:


> I think I may have said this in another topic, but I did find one jar at a Walgreens near me. However, once I really looked at the consistency I put it back on the shelf. Maybe I'll get up the courage one day soon.



BrookeLynn...number one..I love your name..number two I NEED YOUR HAIR! Girl...you got it going on!


----------



## allmundjoi (Dec 9, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> i'm a 4a. I just slathered it on over CJ Smoothing lotion. Uber soft, SHINY and defined hair. It's rather impressive. It's a tad tacky, but fine once it dries.  My hair was smiling.  I'm so happy I got it. I randomly went into walgreen's and saw it sitting pitifully on the shelf by itself, so i decided to give it a new home.



Thanks, maybe I will give it another try.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 10, 2011)

I was just playing with this stuff at target. Didnt know there was such a fuss behind it lol. I am in the market for a new gel to replace hairveda whipped gelly. I'm so tired of their awful shipping times. I wonder if this stuff is what I've been looking for? If not, I'm trying KCCC next


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BrookeLynn (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautytalk69 said:


> @BrookeLynn...number one..I love your name..number two I NEED YOUR HAIR! Girl...you got it going on!



Wow thank you so much on both accounts! I'm still learning so much from all the ladies here. But thanks for the love.


----------



## A856 (Dec 23, 2011)

I found this at walgreens the other day..wasn't happy with the price $11.99, but was very happy with the results!


----------



## aquajoyice (Dec 24, 2011)

I purchased and tried this about a week ago. The bottle mentions there are two types of results you can get depending on how you apply. If you apply to damp hair you'll have looser, wavy curls on wet hair expect riotous curls. I used this as a wash and go on damp hair and below are my results. 

Pros: Great curl definition, insane body, extremely shiny and smells good.
Cons: Not sure if I applied too much but it was really greasy and tacky all day. 

How I applied: Deep condition on dry hair, detangled, washed with african black soap, allowed Trader Joe's Nourish Conditioner to sit in my hair for a few minutes, rinsed but left a little product in my hair, created 4 sections then used the curly girl method. I applied curling souffle to small sections of hair allowed my hair to section on its own then twirled each curl around my finger. I did this to my entire head. 

I'm going to try again today but plan on using less product and maybe larger sections.


----------



## Rain20 (Dec 24, 2011)

You don't need much. Also you need less moisturizer with it. It works well for me.


----------



## tricie (Dec 25, 2011)

I use it, and it works well! 

Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## PinkGirlFluff (Dec 25, 2011)

I have tried it hoping it would be that gel that doesn't cause me grief and unfortunately I was not a fan.  I am a stan for everything else shea moisture but this gel, FAIL.  I'm glad it's working for others though. I will be putting it in my give away stash. I have yet to find a holding cream I love.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 25, 2011)

i like it but find it a bit tacky


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 26, 2012)

This stuff is great for moisture UNDER the green eco.  You only need a little or it will be a sticky mess though.  My hair doesn't dry all crunchy and stays more moisturized and defined thanks to the combo of both.


----------



## McQuay30 (Aug 26, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> This stuff is great for moisture UNDER the green eco. You only need a little or it will be a sticky mess though. My hair doesn't dry all crunchy and stays more moisturized and defined thanks to the combo of both.


 

Maybe I will re-visit this item.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Aug 29, 2012)

I found the product left a white cast on my hair. Hated it!


----------



## tmhuggiebear (Sep 3, 2012)

Just so you all know... this The Shea Moisture Product line is BOGO at CVS through September 8th.


----------



## CandiedLipgloss (Dec 2, 2012)

This product reminds me of Worlds of Curls.


----------

